# Sacar la resistencia termica del disipador para LM317



## soschorni (Ago 6, 2008)

hola foro..
como se pueden dar cuenta, soy nuevo en el tema de la electronica y es por eso que no puedo sacar el DISIPADOR que necesito para una fuente variable de 1.2v a 30v por 1.5A utilizando el regulador LM317 en capsula to-220
Intente sacar la resistencia del disipador pero me da un numero negativo... eso esta bien?
espero una pronta respuesta
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 6, 2008)

resistencia de un disipador?, en verdad me dejas sorprendido. lo que yo haria seria conseguir un buen pedazo de metal, que disipe bien la temperatura que desprende el LM y listo.
no se que mas estas calculando...

bueno amigo, saludos.


----------



## soschorni (Ago 6, 2008)

lo que estaba pidiendo... creo que no me exprese bn, es de cuantos ºC/w tiene que ser el disipador


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2008)

Ese valor viene en el datasheet... en el caso de un LM317 en empaquetado TO220 con la laminilla de metal expuesto RJC es de 5°C/W

Aunque puede variar muy poco de fabricante a fabricante en general en encapsulados identicos siempre es la misma... en base a eso calculas la resistencia termica de tu discipador proponiendo la temperatura maxima que quieres que el CI alcance y la temperatura ambiente maxima que se presentara en el circuito

En cuanto al signo negativo no recuerdo bien pero creo que indica que tu discipador es demasiado pequeño y el componente en vez de enfriarse se comenzara a calentar hasta que se dañe

http://www.lcardaba.com/articles/heatsinks/heatsinks.htm


----------



## soschorni (Ago 6, 2008)

muchas gracias amigo por esta pronta respuesta...
pero no entiendo por que me pudo dar negativo... todavia no me lo explico
pero no importa.. muchisimas gracias


----------



## soschorni (Ago 6, 2008)

ak hice el calculo que dice la pagina para elegir el disipador, por que los 5 ºc/w es para un lm que tiene como salida 6.3 v pero el mio tiene 30v y de entrada de 24v y ese era de 12v.. entonces ak viene la parte que me da negativa, al hacer Vin-Vout me da V=-6 y despues al hacer todo el calculo me da Pot=-9w y por consiguiente el resto en negativo..
estoy haciendo algo mal..
gracias desde ya


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 7, 2008)

no entiendo como queres regular en 30 teniendo 24 de entrada. saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 7, 2008)

Cuidado que 30V el lm317 normal no los aguanta, calcula la tension de pico que te da tu transformadorr
Vtransformador*1.41


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 7, 2008)

Eso no de multiplicar por la raiz de 2 no es por el puente de diodos?


----------



## soschorni (Ago 7, 2008)

ak les dejo el esquema para que vean que estoy haciendo mal en el calculo.
Este esquema es de una fuente de 1.2 a 30v
espero su respuesta


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 7, 2008)

24 volt *1,41= 33,84 volt ; a esto agregale los condensadores de entrada y salida y obtienes unos 34 0 35 Vin..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2008)

El esquema es correcto, siempre que respetes las patas del LM317

Visto desde arriba (Se puede leer el código) con las patas hacia tu barriga, de izquierda a derecha

Ajuste
Salida 
Entrada

El respaldo metálico del LM es también salida regulada, debe estar aislado de maza

¿ Que tensión tienes sobre el capacitor de 4700 ?


----------



## soschorni (Ago 7, 2008)

muchas gracias anthony 
y si el calculo no me da mal, segun la pagina que me dio chico3001 para elegir un disipador, este seria de 2.5ºc/w. 

Vin= 35v
Vout= 30v
V= 5v
I= 1.5A
Pot= 7.5W

Rda=[(K.Tj-Ta)/w] - Rjc - Rcd=
Rda=[(0.7*125-25)/7.5]-5ºC/w-0.8=
Rda=8.3-5-0.8 => Rda= 2.5ºc/w

Es asi no?


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 7, 2008)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias anthony
> y si el calculo no me da mal, segun la pagina que me dio chico3001 para elegir un disipador, este seria de 2.5ºc/w.
> 
> Vin= 35v
> ...



Hola el problema lo tendrás cuando quieras llegar a los 1,2V que la diferencia sera 35V-1,2V=33,8V y si le sacas 1,5A serian 50,7W! en vez de los 7,5W.

Para ese caso tienes que hacer calculo(siempre para "el peor de los casos" + margen de seguridad de 30% a 100%).

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## soschorni (Ago 7, 2008)

me da devuelta negativo :'(
esto es lo que hice:
Vin= 35v
Vout=  1.2v
V= 33.8V
I= 1.5A
Pot= 50.7W

Rda= [(k.Tj-Ta)/w]-Rjc-Rcd=
Rda=[(0.7*125-25)/50.7]-5ºC/w-0.8= 
Rda= 62.5/50.7-5-0.8 
Rda= 1.23274161735-5-0.8
Rda= -4.56725838265

esto no puede ser.. siempre lo mismo.. para mi que hago algo mal


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 7, 2008)

Debes tomar en cuenta que primero se calienta el silicon del chip y ese calor se transfiere hacia el encapsulado externo (TO220 en este caso) con una resistencia termica de por medio Rjc que hace la transferencia de calor ineficiente

En tu caso la potencia es tan grande que el chip no tiene capacidad de discipar toda esa energia del silicon al exterior del chip (el pedazo metalico que se sujeta al disipador) y por eso te da el signo negativo

La unica solicion que tienes es reducir la potencia del componente ya sea reduciendo el voltaje maximo de entrada, incrementeando el voltaje minimo de operacion de salida o limitando la corriente de salida

Tambien lo puedes ver en forma de grafica en el datasheet

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM117.pdf

Si vas a la pagina 6 la segunda grafica (la leyenda dice current limit) te indica la corriente maxima de salida que puede dar el dispositivo segun la diferencial de voltaje a distintas Tjs en distintos encapsulados, desafortunadamente no se puede indentificar cual corresponde a tu caso pero si te da la idea de como a mayor diferencial de voltaje menor corriente de salida


----------



## soschorni (Ago 7, 2008)

otra solucion no seria comprar otro encapsulado?
por que me recomendaron el to-3 o algo asi que ahora no recuerdo 
le voy a poner mientrastanto un disipador de 0.2 o algo asi y la uso para probar rapidamente algunos proyectos que tengo hasta encontrar una solucion
muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 7, 2008)

Aun el TO3 tiene limitantes... y con ese si vas a conseguir mejorar un poco la potencia pero no vas a poder llegar a una regulacion de 1.2V a 1.5A con un voltaje de entrada de 35V... 

Desafortunadamente esa es la gran limitante de los reguladores lineales, cuando la diferencial de voltaje se vuelve grandes son muy ineficientes y por eso se inventaron las fuentes swicheadas que resuelven el problema de la eficiencia pero crean uno de ruido

Si aun asi quieres hacer esa fuente lo que puedo recomendarte es poner varios reguladores en paralelo o poner uno o varios transistores como fuente de corriente adicionales, asi dividiras la potencia entre varios dispositivos y podras lograr toda la regulacion que necesitas


----------



## soschorni (Ago 7, 2008)

a ver eso... podria ser, me podrias hacer un esquema o un grafico de lo que hablas por que soy nuevo en esto, entindo lo que dices, pero no sabria como hacerlo y es muy posible que lo haga mal.
ademas, si se podria sin cambiar el transformador que es de 2A, por que sino ya me haria una totalmente nueva y eso lo voy a dejar para el futuro, por que esta ya me salio sus lindos mangos.
si me lo puedes hacer o encontrar te lo agradeceria.
si se te ocurre otra solucion tabien es muy bn recibida. 
Pero si no me equiboco se puede hacer una fuente tal como esta, porque el padre de uno de mis compañeros tiene una fuente con las mismas cualidades que la que estoy intentando terminar y le anda de maravillas con un encapsulado TO-3 y su gran disipador.
Si no, por lo menos, diganmen que me combiene hacer en el futuro.
Muchisimas Gracias


----------



## tjdor (Ago 7, 2008)

bien te comento.
yo hice una fuente conmutada y regulable, de 1A  con 2 LM317, radiadores para los LM  de los de 13ºC/w, uno para cada LM, ademas puse en paralelo con cada LM317, puse otro LM78xx, todo ello lo meti en una caja de esparragos (en plan chapucero, jeje) sin agujeros de ventilacion, y no se me calentaba.

claro que mi fuente es de 1A (menos que la tulla), pero la tenia enlatada sin ventilacion de ningun tipo 

espero que mi experiencia te sirva de ayuda


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 7, 2008)

Mira estos links

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about11098.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuentes-detalles-constructivos.htm

El problema no lo vas a notar de inmediato... es mas te puedo garantizar que puedes construir la fuente asi como la tienes y va a funcionar perfectamente bien, por que ese problema solo lo vas a notar cuando quieras obtener voltajes bajos con altas corrientes de salida, que es el caso mas extremo para tu fuente

Incluso trata de verificarlo con la fuente que tienes de prueba... coloca un voltaje muy bajo (unos 2 o 3 V) y trata de sacar toda la corriente maxima posible (1 a 1.5Amps) y en teoria el regulador se deberia sobrecalentar y tiene que entrar el apagado automatico en uno o dos segundos... 

Ten cuidado por que puedes quemar el regulador asi que te recomiendo que si haces esta prueba tengas unos reguladores de repuesto a la mano


----------



## soschorni (Ago 8, 2008)

ok, entonces le pongo un gran dicipador y andaria bn, lo unico que no la tengo que exigir demasiado.. eso es a lo que te refieres no?
La fuente la quiero para probar las cosas que hago en el colegio, nada supera los 500mA.
Muchas gracias por los esquemas, en el futuro la voy a hacer


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 8, 2008)

Efectivamente en voltajes bajos la corriente que te va a proporcionar es minima... (haciendo un calculo aproximado unos 200 a 300 mA en 1.2V) y la corriente maxima va a ir subiendo conforme suba el voltaje hasta llegar al maximo del integrado


----------



## soschorni (Ago 8, 2008)

entonces, el disipador le pongo uno grande, digamos de 0.8 o 0.2 ºC/w (mientras consigo plata para hacerme una mejor)  se la va a bancar para lo que la necesito, muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------

